# Strange V58 error problem



## overFEDEXed

Yesterday I turned in one of my three Cox Cablecards. I sold the unit and no longer needed it so...a big $2 a month savings.

Anyway, today my Elite started giving me the "Channel not authorized, V58" message, along with a black screen. A reboot fixed the problem, but only for a couple of hours. 

I called the 800 number for Cox cablecard activation. I explained to the rep my problem and told him that I had just turned in a CC, the day before. I asked him was it just a coincidence.
He said "I see the problem. The card that you turned in was the number one card of the three". I think that he called it a Lead card. He switched the number three card to number one and it fixed the error instantly. 

I have never run into this problem before and I thought that I would pass it on. Honestly, I thought that he just sent a "Hit" to the card, but he said no, he didn't.


----------



## Teeps

Had a v58 error today; no SDV channels.
I did the following:
Rebooted tuning adapter both soft & hard.
Removed and reinserted the cable card.
Restarted TiVo, via menu selection.

Called Time Warner.
They had me:
Reboot tuning adapter:
disconnected power and usb cable.
restored power.
Sent a "Hit" to tuning adapter.
connected usb cable.

Viola! SDV channels restored.


----------



## Dan203

I had something weird happen last night. I was watching Dexter and about 1/2 way through I got horrible pixelation and couldn't watch the show. I figured it was a bad capture so I setup a later recording of the same episode. However I wanted to make sure I wasn't having signal problems so I went to live TV where I discovered I couldn't tuner any channels and got the V58 error. I tried rebooting the TA but it didn't help. So finally I just pulled the plug on the TiVo itself. When it rebooted not only were all the channels working again but the pixelation in Dexter was gone and I was able to watch the rest of the episode without issue. So it seems something was actually so messed up it was causing a problem with playback as well as tuning. Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## XIBM

Dan203 said:


> I had something weird happen last night. I was watching Dexter and about 1/2 way through I got horrible pixelation and couldn't watch the show. I figured it was a bad capture so I setup a later recording of the same episode. However I wanted to make sure I wasn't having signal problems so I went to live TV where I discovered I couldn't tuner any channels and got the V58 error. I tried rebooting the TA but it didn't help. So finally I just pulled the plug on the TiVo itself. When it rebooted not only were all the channels working again but the pixelation in Dexter was gone and I was able to watch the rest of the episode without issue. So it seems something was actually so messed up it was causing a problem with playback as well as tuning. Never seen anything like that before.


I have had the same thing happen to me with a XL4 several times. I do a soft reboot under the help menu to keep from cutting power from the hardware and it always fixes the problem which makes me believe it is software as the hardware is not powered down.... Also see loosing all channels thread...


----------



## moyekj

Dan203 said:


> I had something weird happen last night. I was watching Dexter and about 1/2 way through I got horrible pixelation and couldn't watch the show. I figured it was a bad capture so I setup a later recording of the same episode. However I wanted to make sure I wasn't having signal problems so I went to live TV where I discovered I couldn't tuner any channels and got the V58 error. I tried rebooting the TA but it didn't help. So finally I just pulled the plug on the TiVo itself. When it rebooted not only were all the channels working again but the pixelation in Dexter was gone and I was able to watch the rest of the episode without issue. So it seems something was actually so messed up it was causing a problem with playback as well as tuning. Never seen anything like that before.


 Yes, welcome to losing all tuners world brought to you almost exclusively by the TiVo Elite and the "wonderful" Maxlinear tuners. You're a little late to the party though.


----------



## Dan203

I had someing similar happen once a lo time ago, but I didn't really attempt to trouble shoot it, I just immediately pulled the plug without much thought. That time I lost an entire nigs recordings. This time it seemed to record everything they just didn't play right until after the reboot. 

2 times in about as many years isn't that bad.


----------



## cosmo4u

Just got Time Warner and put my cable in card. Do I need a tuning adapter or is it optional for my ppv channels and such. Case ive tried getting my channel lineup updated to TW from cablevision and its just not working. Its stuck on Loading info screen (preparing to load). Been this way for hours now

p.s. im also seeing the v58 errors on channels


----------



## Dan203

Tuning Adapter is required by Time Warner.


----------



## cosmo4u

Dan203 said:


> Tuning Adapter is required by Time Warner.


that would have been awesome if the installer had set that up.

edit got off the phone with the cable card support. they stated I do not need a tuning adapter for the m-card to work and they are correct I now have my regular and HD channels up and running. But she did say that alot of regular channels will not work with out the TA. and I am finding that out as well. Will grab a TA tomorrow morning and do the setup again.

Should I just split the cable from the TA to the tivo? Or is there an easier more efficient way?


----------



## Dan203

Did they at least give you one? If so they're not that hard to install yourself.


----------



## cosmo4u

Dan203 said:


> Did they at least give you one? If so they're not that hard to install yourself.


They did not, that why i was asking in my last post if I should split the cable from the TA to the tivo or set it up a different way


----------



## Dan203

Depends on the brand. The Motorola ones are known for having really crappy pass-through ports so they'll typically recommend you split the cable. I think the Cisco ones have an OK pass-through port so you can use that by running cable from wall to TA, then a short cable from TS to TiVo. With both setups you still need a USB cable going from the TA to the TiVo. (some people assume that when using the pass-through port the TiVo can talk to the TA via coax, it can't)


----------



## philhu

I have FIOS and a Premiere and a Premiere4 AND a TIVOHD

I turned on my Premiere 4 to watch some HD, after about 4 seconds, V58, reproducible on most channels.

Problem here is it also happens on my Premiere!!!

It only happens on HD channels, the SD channels do not fail. Fios has no analog channels BTW

Now the wierd part. It happens on my TIVOHD!!! Well, no v58 message, but it freezes after 4 seconds.

So this cannot be a tivo problem, the Tivohd hasnt changed in 3 years

Iguess a call to Fios tonight is in order. I just know they are going to make me jump through hoops that cannot possibly be related to all 3 exhibiting the same symptoms. Sigh.


----------



## Teeps

philhu said:


> So this cannot be a tivo problem, the Tivohd hasnt changed in 3 years
> 
> Iguess a call to Fios tonight is in order. I just know they are going to make me jump through hoops that cannot possibly be related to all 3 exhibiting the same symptoms. Sigh.


If you can check the coax cable connections at the fios box.
That's where "they" should start...


----------



## philhu

Teeps said:


> If you can check the coax cable connections at the fios box.
> That's where "they" should start...


I've checked them
I've run signal strength on the offending channels on each Tivo(well 5-6 of them). All show normal
Of course, my real cable box does not exhibit any of this.
I had their system rehit each box
I've reset the ONT terminal (Power failed it with battery unconnected)


----------



## TLTypeS

Philhu,

I got this error on Verizon FIOS this AM on my Premiere, too. However, my problem was on a SD channel, 101. My HD channels seemed to be fine. Weird.


----------



## Bmsmith101

All boxes in house experiencing the same issue...went to TiVo bolt, under power saving turned off! Everything came back up no issues.


----------



## sehale

I see this is an older thread but I too had a weird V58 issue last night. We have 3 Tivos in the house - a Roamio, Premiere and older Series 3 HD. Last evening, most of non-basic channels (Discovery, AMC, and all premiere channels like HBO, etc.) went out with the "This channel not authorized...V58" error - only on the Premiere. The other Tivos were fine. Rebooted with no success. Called Comcast and the rep not only said he had never worked with a Tivo issue before, but he had never even seen a Tivo before (I told him what he was missing). Anyway, I gave up on him and called the dedicated Comcast cablecard number. That rep tried several refresh signals and unpairing and re-pairing. No luck. She told me to go to my local office and get a new card. I called back in 5 minutes asking if I could swap cable cards with one of the other Tivos. This rep said there was an issue with the data number on the Premiere. She corrected that, re-paired, sent a refresh and I was back in business. Very odd. Never seen that before. Out of the blue.


----------



## cocache05

I dont know if anyone following this old thread, but I spent over 3 hrs on the phone with the activation folks. I have the same problem on both my Tivos (Romio and Series 3) where both show the V58 error on the same 2 channels....curious that my non-Tivo TV on a simple tuner can get this channel with no problems. We spent a fair amount of time re-pairing, unplugging, restarting, then unplugging and restarting, then Guided Setup, then restarting, etc. Bottomline after about 3 hours was both cards were bad and needed replacement. Does anyone have more advice, before I head down to the Comcast office tomorrow and switch out the cards? It just seems odd that both cards fail at the same time and the same two channels.


----------

